# Old shipmate



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike Oshey I was with you on the Hazelmoor back in 1958 3rd/Eng give me a buzz if you are a member.I have seen your photo on here a couple of times.Eric Wallace


----------



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

*Old Shipmate*

Hi again,I may have spelled his name wrong.he was a R/O on the Hazelmoor in 1958 Mike Oshay?


----------

